# Devastated.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I can't tell you guys the whole story, but the guy I was keeping my animals with (now ex boyfriend) is now in jail and won't be getting out for a long LONG time. So basically I had to get my animals out ASAP. So my horse is now at a boarding facility along with my 4 goats. My sheep are still at his place, and I will be placing them for sale. My horse is going to be staying at the boarding facility, and my goats have to be moved out soon, it's only temporary for them. So either I try to find another place to keep them, or I sell them.

I have found so many things out in such a short amount of time. I feel broken right now, I know others have it worse than me, but it still hurts you know? And to top it all off, I'm now stuck with the feed bill for _*4*_ horses, 3 of which are starving! I actually volunteered to care for them, as the police needed someone who could and who had a key to the gate, but it's enough to drive me INSANE!

I really don't know what to do anymore, I'm confused, hurt, stressed, upset, among so many other feelings that I can't even begin to describe.

I will let you guys decide on what I should do with Dancer if I have to sell the goats.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*hugs*
I am soory you are facing this. We are here if you need us. Venting is good for you and we are happy to listen.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

:hug: That is awful, I am so sorry your life has been turned upside down. I hope you have a few good friends or family members to step up and help you through this... and I agree with Shelley, just venting about it can help and we are happy to be a sounding board for you :hug: 

I wish there were more I could do :sigh: but just know you will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Crissa,

I'm sorry to hear that you are in such a bind.  
Just try to think positive. You are out of a bad relationship and will learn from your mistakes, move on and I'm sure you will be able to work something out for your animals. A little prayer goes a long way.  ray: 

Good Luck and we are all here for you when you need to talk, vent or brainstorm!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I will be praying for you.

one thing I found out recently when helping a friend is to put an add on Craigs List saying - need land to rent or something like that. I am STILL Getting emails from people saying 'How can I help?' some even told me they wouldnt charge a thing if we put our own pens on teh place and took care of the animals. Its amazing how helpful people were. 


I am SO SORRY you are in this situation :hug: you know you can contact me at any time.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all so much. None of us that were close to him would have thought he would do what he did and drag us all down with him. I feel like I'm drowning right now. I'm having to force myself to eat, but sometimes the stress is just too much. I'm for sure selling my sheep, no matter how much I don't want to. I'm going to do what Stacey suggested and put an ad on craigslist to see what I can get, as I don't want to lose my goats, I know that's selfish, but right now they and my horse are the ONLY things keeping me sane right now.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

There is nothing selfish about wanting to keep your pets. You did not do what ever happened, you should not have to suffer more then you all ready are. 

I am sure you will find a place soon. Just keep looking. Our hopes and prays are with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no thats not selfish at all!! Hey my goats keep me sane and my life is so peaceful compared to yours. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh No...I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, this isn't the FINAL decision. But I think I'm going to have to break my own heart and give the goats up. I might give myself a couple of days to be for sure that this is best. But I was thinking that I could sell them and have the buyer sign a contract saying that if they decided to sell any of them for any reason that I would be able to buy them back first. But I think this may be best for not only me but for them. So if you guys could maybe tell me what you would like me to do about Dancer, that would help me out. And if any TGS member would want my goats at all I would give a cut everyone's price in half. 

As soon as I get the money I'm getting everyone retested for CL/CAE.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry Crissa. I wish you were just a bit closer, I would help you out with boarding your goats. I have plenty of room, just need fencing. I love Dancer so much, this breaks my heart for you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Epona thank you. You also brought up something I forgot to mention, if I do let them go I'd be willing to transport or meet partway to someone on TGS.

I can't stop crying, this really hurts. I'm so sorry everyone.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to learn you are in pain and facing having to give up your animals. I here is great comfort in prayer and God will answer you. Try and keep God in your heart through these difficult times. I don't mean to be so religious sounding but at my blackest times in life God has always helped me through !! I will pray for you and you will find an answer to your problems. God Bless !!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of you Crissa and yes, many ray: that this all works out for you. No need to apologize, so much of this situation was/is out of your control.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Crissa -- take a day or two and see if something surfaces.... how about the ag department at school? I'd hate to see you give up something that is good for you.... something will turn up, okay?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok deep breath time. 

Contact your local animal control or humane deptment. They will house or help you house animal if you are in a bad place. Also a local privet rescue may help you house them until you find your bearings. They may jump at it if you say you will feed and do vol. time while you are there. 

Please do not sell until you have had a chance to really look at your options.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I wish that I lived closer I would love to have Dancer, Im so sorry you having to go through this. I really dont know what to say but I hope everything works out for you.

Edited to say I hope you dont have to give them up. I hope you find a way to keep them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all. I have an ad on CL offering them up for lease.

And here's a link to a story of what's going on.

http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-new ... 0980.story


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats so sad


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Crissa - My heart goes out to you and you'll be in my prayers. I'm trusting that you will find an answer that allows you to keep your goats and your horse, to help your heart heal. :hug:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I got a ton of extra room to help out but Im a little far away out here in california. What I would do is contact Bob Alig the man in the artical he seems like he would help one of the guys that actually stole from him he might help you and your animals out also, he might but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wish I was closer. I have tons of room and I would take them in and wait until you could get it all together and give them back. Hopefully there is someone closer that can help. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all. I may have found a place to keep them, only problem................I need fence. So I'm scrambling trying to find money for fence now. I'll try to keep you updated.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great news! I get to keep my animals! And I don't have to pay to keep them there at all. And I still get to buy my new buck and everything, my horse will be put at the same place in a seperate field with other horses too.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats great!! :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now that Crissa is an answer to prayer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing how prayers work! I hope the transition goes smoothly for all and that you can get those fences up and ready soon :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I am so-o-o glad to hear that wonderful news! :leap: God is good!


----------

